# مطلوب لشركة (مسك ) لتصميم وتسويق المواقع



## mesc (5 فبراير 2013)

شركة (مسك) لتصميم وتسويق المواقع تطلب موظفين لشغل الوظائف الآتية :
-	أخصائى تسويق الكترونى محترف 
-	مصمم مواقع 
-	مصمم دعاية ورقية
-	مبرمج مواقع

على الراغبين فى الالتحاق إرسال c.v + نماذج من الاعمال ا لسابقة على الايميل التالى 
[email protected]

مع مراعاة كتابة عنوان للوظيفة المطلوبة فى عنوان الايميل المرسل .
لن يلتفت لأي ايميل بدون عنوان الوظيفة 

نشاط الشركة :

شركة مصرية رائدة في مجال الويب تأسست الشركة عام 2009 وحاليا لها فروع في مصر والسعودية وانجلترا وتركيا رئيس مجلس الإدارة هو الدكتور باسم خفاجي وتعد الشركة من الشركات الرائدة في التقنيات المساندة لرجال الأعمال من خلال خدمات الويب حيث تصميم المواقع والبوابات وادارة المحتوى التفاعلي والتجارة الإلكترونية والتسويق الإلكتروني وادارة المشاريع وتعتمد في ذلك على استخدام احدث الوسائل التقنية وتقديم الحلول والبرمجيات المتطورة التي تهدف لخدمة كافة قطاعات الأعمال في مصر والشرق الأوسط

خدمات الشركة 
تصميم المواقع 
برمجة المواقع 
ادارة المحتوى 
التسويق الإلكتروني واشهار المواقع 
دورات تسويق الكترونى 
دورات تسويق ابداعى 
دورات فى مجالات التنمية البشرية 

الموقع الالكترونى للشركة:

http://m-e-s-c.com/

عنوان الشركة : ش السيدة خديجة بحي السفارات مدينة نصر 


http://altaghieer.com/

http://najaah.com/


----------

